# Poodle to Bichon to Teddy to Bedlington



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

O.m.g. The bedlington clip is SO CUTE! You did an AMAZING job on it! LOVE LOVE LOVE!

Did you keep the fluffy tail or do the rat tail?


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Omgosh...that was amazing!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> O.m.g. The bedlington clip is SO CUTE! You did an AMAZING job on it! LOVE LOVE LOVE!
> 
> Did you keep the fluffy tail or do the rat tail?


Yes that it what I was wondering too!!! She looks awesome!!!

Can you by any chance, get a shot of her from the side? Pleeeeeeeeeease???


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I will try to get pics in profile tomorrow when there's more sunshine. She's impossible to photograph without it! I actually filmed myself grooming her, but my camera shut off right before I got to doing her head, and I didn't notice!

And yes, I did the rat tail. I'm an all or nothing kind of gal! It's a little weird, since she has a super gay tail, but I don't mind, I like the shaved look anyway. 

She's so cute, no matter what I do to her!

Thank you all!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Albi looks fabulous in every clip and your work is wonderful!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

That was SO fun to see! Poodles are so fun (oh and you are SO talented!!)


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Great Job and fun post! Thanks for sharing ... look forward to tomorrow's pics


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

LOVE the new look! Yes, I'd also like to see a side view! I bet my husband would like this look on Leroy, minus the rat tail. Can you believe he doesn't like Leroy's shaved ears?! I thought he'd like it for the masculinity. He says he prefers them fluffy.


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

ohmygosh, lavillerose, you have SKILLZ! or, be honest, do you just have several different dogs, hmmm? LOL it is fabulous to see such a good example of how completely grooming changes can modify the look of our poodles! Thank you SO much for sharing your talent and your beautiful dog!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

WOW! What transformation a poodle can have with all the right groomings! Love all the clips especially the Bedlington. 7 months and you have 4 different types of dogs....amazing job!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

WOW! What a series of transformations! You clearly are a VERY talented groomer, Laviilerose! I love all of them. The Bichon makes her look soooo cuddly and huggable!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments!

Here are a few more photos of the Bedlington clip.




























If anyone's wondering specifics, I used a #5f on the body, Wahl SS #C to take off bulk on the legs and then scissored, and #40 face, ears and tail. The head and roached back are scissored. There's probably about 1.5 inches above the loin at the highest part.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't stand how cute that is. Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That's really amazing! Incredible grooming skills, and what fun pictures for your portfolio!

--Q


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I am so impressed! The Bedlington is my favorite. it looks adorable!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

FunkyPuppy said:


> I am so impressed! The Bedlington is my favorite. it looks adorable!


I agree - the Bedlington is fab!!! :adore:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

All of those trims were beautiful!! I wish I had the patience to grow Trev's face out too.  Anyways, you did an awesome job for sure!!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Adorable doggie and amazing grooming! You probably really confused your neighbors when you walked her, I'm sure they must have thought you had several different little black dogs! :clap:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I loved all the pictures. The TB is my favorite, looks just like a huggable stuffed animal. The face on the Poodlington I love since it is so unique.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Now I want to send my little one to you for a Bedlington. I had no idea how cute a poodle could look groomed like that.

I think I may have a new favorite clip.

You are amazingly talented.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

My husband and I were at a book store. He was looking at a dog book, and points out "You see this haircut? I HATE it!" I saw that he was pointing to the Bedlington. I told him that it looks super cute on a poodle, and that a poodlington is better.

Tonight, he's trying to watch the super bowl, and instead I'm shoving the laptop in his face to show him your dog's many haircuts lol. I told him "SEE, it looks SO cute!" He says he still doesn't like it, but I think it'll grow on him. Maybe I should try it on Leroy.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay, I kept pestering him and shoving the laptop in his face and forcing him to admit how cute Albi is lol. He said "Okay okay okay that doesn't look bad, what do you want from me!!" I gotta say it looks very cute on a black poodle. Maybe cause Bedlington's don't come in that color.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL. I've seen people put Bedlingtons in Poodle cuts (mainly lambs). They look awful. Their faces are a different shape, hardly any stop, no chiseling under the eyes or cheeks. It just looks bad. I did it on Albi (and the Bichon) just because she's black. People are so used to those cuts on white dogs, it's twice as striking on another color!

It's a fun haircut. Unlike anything else! On a Spoo, you'd probably need to grow out quite a bit before you do it. You'd need 3 - 4 inches for a good roach on the back and a lot on the top of the nose, I know growing that out is the hard part! 

I did learn a lot in doing it about how to pattern it, though. You can't really follow the same pattern as you'd do on a Bedlington, since their bodies are a different shape.


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

WOW!!! Super grooming job!


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

lavillerose said:


> Thank you all for the comments!
> 
> Here are a few more photos of the Bedlington clip.
> 
> ...


Do you believe this cut would be possible on a tiny toy (6lbs or less) or would it be in effect too "cramped?" I am in love with this cut!!!!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

You did an awesome job. She looks so cute in every single cut!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow !! she is such a gorgeous poodle!
Beautiful coat! And You are very talented!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I love it. I may have to steal that cut!


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow!!! Simply AMAZING!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## valaamaris (Aug 2, 2013)

That is crazy awesome! Did the neighbors ask if you had a new dog? Lol


----------

